# 4 Week old lamb suddenly lethargic



## Alexz7272 (May 26, 2016)

Hello, 

I picked up a 4 week old lamb Tuesday evening from a local 4-H girl who got too many animals at once. He was lively that evening and when I fed him Wednesday morning. I went to feed him (with my other 4 bum lambs) yesterday evening at the normal time I do feedings (I confirmed that this was also close to when the previous owner fed them) and he was laying on the ground with his head up but not moving. I picked him up and he can stand on his own but not pick himself up, he also can lay himself back down. He did not have the energy to suckle the bottle so I used a feeding tube and gave him 'BounceBack' electrolyte mixture and then some milk replacer. I checked his temperature, he was at 100.4 so I brought him inside for the evening and put him under a heat lamb and a warm blanket to try and get it back up. I was deathly afraid I would lose him over night but this morning he was still with me, he had actually moved himself a LITTLE from where I had cuddled him up and he again had his head up. I gave him a little milk but his belly still was pretty full and I was afraid of bloating him. He is breathing a little heavy, more like wheezing, it does not seem to be really labored but more like congestion. Anyone have any insight or suggestions? I am new to keeping sheep and am learning as much as I can, but research can be so conflicting. It is the sudden change from jumping on me Wednesday morning to not moving that evening that concerns me. Thanks in advance for any and all help, I appreciate it!!!

Wrapped up last night





Where he was this morning


----------



## Latestarter (May 26, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to BYH. Sorry you're having problems with your lamb. I'm going to tag a few sheeple for you who may be able to help.

@Sheepshape @purplequeenvt @secuono @norseofcourse @SheepGirl @Roving Jacobs   and there are many others.  Hope he pulls through for you.


----------



## Sheepshape (May 26, 2016)

Sorry you're having troubles with your lamb...and welcome to BYH.

His temp isn't very low....he shouldn't need the heat lamp. He's about a month old...this is the time that any immunity from colostrum is lost and his own immune system is struggling to kick in, so is a time when infections are most likely. Lamb pneumonia is very common at his age...treat him as such with antibiotics from your vet (you said he had breathing issues).

His bottom looks a bit dirty....is he scouring? Coccidia is a bit of a scourge over here (my bottle babies have just had it), but treating early will cure him. The clue is the nasty black diarrhoea with a metallic smell....due to blood.

Lastly his belly does look big in comparison with the rest of him. Could he have worms? Is his milk replacer completely different such that he has a 'gassy gut'?

Sheep/lambs can be SO tricky as they are a prey species who only show that they are ill when they are 'in extremis'.

Here's a Good Luck wish for you and your poorly boy from across the pond.


----------



## babsbag (May 26, 2016)

@Sheepshape  gave you some great ideas. I raise goats and not sheep but I would think pneumonia first and coccidia second if he were a goat.   Did you take his temp again?  Is he constipated?


----------



## Latestarter (May 26, 2016)

Have you contacted the breeder that you got him from? Perhaps they might be able to help guide you through this. You can get basic antibiotics at (most) the nearest farm store or Tractor Supply... I believe Banamine is by vet prescription only but will help with his pain and inflammation...


----------



## Latestarter (May 26, 2016)

To get an accurate temp, you have to remove that heat lamp and let him adjust to what his actual temp is.


----------



## Alexz7272 (May 26, 2016)

Sheepshape said:


> Sorry you're having troubles with your lamb...and welcome to BYH.
> 
> His temp isn't very low....he shouldn't need the heat lamp. He's about a month old...this is the time that any immunity from colostrum is lost and his own immune system is struggling to kick in, so is a time when infections are most likely. Lamb pneumonia is very common at his age...treat him as such with antibiotics from your vet (you said he had breathing issues).
> 
> ...




THANK YOU! 
I am not sure if he is scouring, I will keep checking and look out for the other babies. He does have some nasal discharge that I cleared when I first got him, one other baby has it as well (got them from the same girl). However, she seems completely healthy. I do have the treatments for scours, I will be sure to evaluate that. 
The previous owner gave me their milk replacer they had left, so it is the same, I also verified the amount given but maybe I should re-check with her. 

I have an antibiotic at home, penicillin, that I have gotten recently from the vet. I will administer it and hope it helps. Thank you so very much


----------



## norseofcourse (May 26, 2016)

Welcome to BYH and sorry about your lamb.  There's been great advice so far.

You may want to call your vet, to give them a heads up in case you have to take him in.  Your vet may be able to at least advise you on dosage schedule for the penicillin, and how long to keep giving it, and how long to wait before having the lamb seen if it doesn't improve.  Having a fecal sample checked for worms and coccidia isn't a bad idea either.  Have you started vaccinating your other lambs yet?  Good luck!


----------



## Alexz7272 (May 27, 2016)

We lost him yesterday afternoon 
But I learned a lot and will keep a close eye on my four remaining babies. Thank you everyone for your help


----------



## misfitmorgan (May 27, 2016)

Alexz7272 said:


> We lost him yesterday afternoon
> But I learned a lot and will keep a close eye on my four remaining babies. Thank you everyone for your help


I'm sorry about your loss. If they have not gotten CD&T vaccination your going to want to make sure you get it soon it is very cheap and you can get it at TSC or other farm stores. i lost a lamb to it not to long ago because i didnt know i was suppose to vaccinate the moms 30 days before lambing. If mom got CDT kids need a booster at 4-6weeks old and another 3-4weeks later...or per label. For the kind we use which is Bar-vac the second shot is 22-28 days after the first.


----------



## Alexz7272 (May 27, 2016)

misfitmorgan said:


> I'm sorry about your loss. If they have not gotten CD&T vaccination your going to want to make sure you get it soon it is very cheap and you can get it at TSC or other farm stores. i lost a lamb to it not to long ago because i didnt know i was suppose to vaccinate the moms 30 days before lambing. If mom got CDT kids need a booster at 4-6weeks old and another 3-4weeks later...or per label. For the kind we use which is Bar-vac the second shot is 22-28 days after the first.



I picked up that exact one from TSC last evening. I will be administering it to the other four today. Thank you!


----------



## misfitmorgan (May 27, 2016)

Alexz7272 said:


> I picked up that exact one from TSC last evening. I will be administering it to the other four today. Thank you!



Your welcome....i wish i had known sooner for my lamb but you learn as you go i guess.


----------



## Latestarter (May 27, 2016)

Sorry you lost the lamb. Hopefully none of your others will have the same issue.


----------



## Sheepshape (May 27, 2016)

Oh, I'm SO sorry....lambs become so sick, so fast.

Do get the others immunised. What does CD&T contain? I'm guessing Clostridial vaccine and Tetanus for two of the components.

Over here there are a few types of sheep vaccine...to be given at about 6 weeks pre-lambing, at 4-6 weeks of life and 6 weeks after that. We probably have more potential sheep diseases as I use Heptavac P Plus (that is 7 different potential pathogens).

It's a good idea to worm lambs at about 6 weeks and give a flukicide if liver fluke is a problem.


----------



## babsbag (May 27, 2016)

Sorry about the lamb, they just seem to go down hill so quickly. I hope the rest stay healthy for you.

@Sheepshape The CDT is tetanus and Clostridium perfringens Types C and D.  We also have a Covexin 8 we can use. It covers _Cl. chauvoei, Cl. septicum, Cl. novyi_ Type B, _C. haemolyticum_ (known elsewhere as _Cl. novyi_ Type D), _Cl. tetani_ and _Cl. perfringens_ Types C & D.  (and no, I do not have those memorized...I had to look it up.)


----------



## Sheepshape (May 28, 2016)

babsbag....looks like the organisms covered are much the same as in Heptavac, though M.haemolytica (which sounds suspiciously like Cl. haemolyticum....just waiting to be shot down here by a bacteriologist!) and P. trehalosi are also mentioned. The Cl.perfringens in mentioned on the data sheet as the beta and epsilon toxoid producing strains.

Wow...wasn't THAT exciting.

From a practical point of view, the vaccines (called Covexin8 in the States and Heptavac here) should prevent Pasteurella pneumonia and lamb dysentery, pulpy kidney,bratty,tetanus, blackleg and Black Disease.

With all that can go wrong with sheep it is a wonder that any reach adulthood. Alexz7272, we all have seemingly healthy lambs die at times. As a prey species, sheep only show illness when it is advanced/is extreme. Even, sadly, when a disease is spotted it can be too little/too late, and not because we were in any way neglectful. I have now come to think...snotty nose...probably pneumonia....especially if the breathing is a bit fast (the animal could just be hot, of course). Even treatment straight away can be ineffective, though, as lamb pneumonia can carry a mortality of 50% even with treatment.


----------



## babsbag (May 28, 2016)

I like the practical point of view a lot more than the technical one. I honestly only use the CDT but now that I know that the Covexin 8 covers pneumonia I might change my treatment plan as I vaccinate for pneumonia too.


----------

